# Huge collection for sale ; Toronto area



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

here's a link to the google drive of all items:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1nEV8EOJlLGBLKJheJv5aFt9yTSsdax6p


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

The Les Paul Deluxe Goldtop is beat, but it's a goldtop so he probably wants $15K for it.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

OOOOOH I want that EB2 and LP Professional so bad. The year on the EB2 is significantly off - they used the bar bridge and nickel vs chrome hardware and 2 point w saddles until 66(ish - everything is 'ish with Gibson), so this can't be earlier than 67ish and were dicontinued in 70 (they say 63 - not even close).

Where the prices at so I can see how out of reach they are and move on with my life. ... though with the headstock repair (ugly job) there's a possibility for the EB2.

Maybe I can afford that Biamp Reverb unit.

That custom built 12 string has a Bill Lawrence pickup in the neck position (as used in the Gibson Marauder).

OK seriously how do I contact this dude to go have a look? I'm not on Facebook.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Huge gear collection up for sale - pls read if interested | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Read this, thanks. Kijiji only allows 7 ads in 1 category, so this is the solution. Hi everyone, follow the link below and open the folders. If you don't like the price, make a realistic offer. Everyone wants a great deal but please don't waste anyone's time with lowball offers. I really don't...




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

That Roland Cube 60 is probably decent and not stupid money. I’m dying to see the price on the Sunn 2X15. The potential for nasty sludge riffs seems almost as high as the weight surely must be.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Gibson suspended production of the EB on '62/'63 so it isn't that. Looks like a '69 based on what I see.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Prices now posted in the google drive - some reasonable, some dreamin.



nonreverb said:


> Gibson suspended production of the EB on '62/'63 so it isn't that. Looks like a '69 based on what I see.


Yes but he said 63_*ish *_which would be fair if not dead wrong becasue they changed hardware in 66. You're probably right - it is definitely a 67-72 with what appears to be a not so well done neck break repair job and he's got it priced like a mint 58-60 (completely different pickup, banjo tuners, nickel hardware vs chrome, and "bar" bridge vs "2 point" - those are rare and 7k would be fair aside from the neck break, maybe even with - I have seen them go up to 10k if the buyer is motivated). Even a "63" (61 or 64) wouldn't go for that much. Post 67 cherry EB2s are by far the most common and do not command a premium like other eras or rarer finishes or the "D" version with 2 pickups. Those top out at 4k if dead mint. As is I wouldn't even pick it up off the stand for anything over 2k in case that headstock falls off and I gotta buy it. There's also a few not negligable dings above the string cover.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Prices now posted in the google drive - some reasonable, some dreamin.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but he said 63_*ish *_which would be fair if not dead wrong becasue they changed hardware in 66. You're probably right - it is definitely a 67-72 with what appears to be a not so well done neck break repair job and he's got it priced like a mint 58-60 (completely different pickup, banjo tuners, nickel hardware vs chrome, and "bar" bridge vs "2 point" - those are rare and 7k would be fair aside from the neck break, maybe even with - I have seen them go up to 10k if the buyer is motivated). Even a "63" (61 or 64) wouldn't go for that much. Post 67 cherry EB2s are by far the most common and do not command a premium like other eras or rarer finishes or the "D" version with 2 pickups. Those top out at 4k if dead mint. As is I wouldn't even pick it up off the stand for anything over 2k in case that headstock falls off and I gotta buy it. There's also a few not negligable dings above the string cover.


The logo is a dead giveaway for me. Logo changes happened a couple of times during this time and in a tight timeline.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

nonreverb said:


> The logo is a dead giveaway for me. Logo changes happened a couple of times during this time and in a tight timeline.


For some reason that detail never sticks in my brain - actual specs and design changes totally do though.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> For some reason that detail never sticks in my brain - actual specs and design changes totally do though.


Yup, same here. I'm a detail nut when it comes to Gibby's and Fenders. Obviously more time on my hands than I care to admit.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I took a look at the Les Paul Deluxe Goldtop photos. Lots of crud and rust (plus a potential headstock crack) for a guitar he's asking $7K for, and has classified as 10/10 condition. Buyer beware I'd say. I wouldn't buy anything from this dude.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> I took a look at the Les Paul Deluxe Goldtop photos. Lots of crud and rust (plus a potential headstock crack) for a guitar he's asking $7K for, and has classified as 10/10 condition. Buyer beware I'd say. I wouldn't buy anything from this dude.


Yes indeed...and it looks like it has a top seam crack(s)


----------

